# New 2011 Outback 260Fl



## sawd1216 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just purchased our first "new" trailer. We love the floor plan of the 260fl. After lots of research it quickly made its way to the top of our list! Barely had it home a few days and had to take it out for the maiden voyage. It was great! No major issues with the trailer......owners could use some help......overfilled grey tank and froze the water hose. We have rv camped for 7 years - we should have known better!! Ha! No damage done but makes for a good first trip story. Love all of the enhancements being posted on this forum.....can't wait to get started. We have already swapped out the shower nozzle for the oxygenic version which is great. Next up will be the digital thermostat. Any recommendations on the best model would be great.

Can't wait for summer camping weather!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulations on the new trailer!

Glad to hear you're already enjoying it.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new trailer. We really liked the bedroom on the 260FL but we wanted a bh so we bought the 320bh You will really enjoy the extra floor space and closet/storage space in the bedroom.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

We are looking at the same TT this weekend. How do you find pulling the 260FL with the Titan? Thanks



sawd1216 said:


> Just purchased our first "new" trailer. We love the floor plan of the 260fl. After lots of research it quickly made its way to the top of our list! Barely had it home a few days and had to take it out for the maiden voyage. It was great! No major issues with the trailer......owners could use some help......overfilled grey tank and froze the water hose. We have rv camped for 7 years - we should have known better!! Ha! No damage done but makes for a good first trip story. Love all of the enhancements being posted on this forum.....can't wait to get started. We have already swapped out the shower nozzle for the oxygenic version which is great. Next up will be the digital thermostat. Any recommendations on the best model would be great.
> 
> Can't wait for summer camping weather!!


----------

